# Hazardous exposure?



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Was talking to a friend in the asbestos and hazardous waste abatement business yesterday.

He asked me a interesting question,
"What type of respirator do I wear when cleaning sewers?".

He was surprised when I said none.

We talked of years back when folks worked with asbestos with no regard to their health as the problems were unknown.

What are we exposed to?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if there is some type of health issues that can be caused from long term exposure to sewer gases.

I know that cutting PVC has to be bad for you. I worry about Teflon tape getting too hot, I've read it's extremely toxic.

Problem is, nobody really gives a **** about the workers. They just want cheap service and more regulations would only hike up prices. It's like all the lead exposure laws. They don't really care about the workers, just the homeowners.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm sure there some kind of brain disorder associated with prolonged exposure..I mean, after 12 years of exposure I made the conscious decisions to go into business for myself:laughing:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Omg asbestos. Don t tell me your one of those guys?


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

We're doomed!


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I've worked on sites where guys complained about my sewer gas. Even had a toxic fume label on my hardhat.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Trying working around lining jobs  not good my friend

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Long term exposure to the methane and what ever else in sewer gas is supposed to be hazardous to health. That's why plumbing systems are air tight with trap seals and etc.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I looked it up and found only one person dying of sewer gas in their home.
She also had other respiratory ailments.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

fixitright said:


> Was talking to a friend in the asbestos and hazardous waste abatement business yesterday.
> 
> He asked me a interesting question,
> "What type of respirator do I wear when cleaning sewers?".
> ...


i know a older plumber that has some sort of brain disorder and supposedly it was brought on from breathing in sewer gases,how they came to this conclusion is unknown to me.but im sure its possible


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Smells like money to me :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Solvents & Primers are bad. Read the warnings on the can


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Breathing today's air is bad fer'ya health! And sunlight causes cancer and masturbacion causes blindness! But yet here we are!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I kinda like working around sewer gas.... Hit the pedal, let he machine come to speed, crap your pants, stop the machine and turn to the customer whos been hovering over ya and say "Yep! It's open! Smell that?!"


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Masterbation causes blindness???????????? !!!!!!!!!!!!! ????????


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

fixitright said:


> Masterbation causes blindness???????????? !!!!!!!!!!!!! ????????


Well..... I'm deaf...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

fixitright said:


> Masterbation causes blindness???????????? !!!!!!!!!!!!! ????????



What does this say?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Is there a Braille section for this forum


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Everything these days will kill you eventually, do you have any idea how caustic coke-a-cola is?? The good news is you can mix it with the proper amount of whiskey it will negate all harmful effects!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

4Aces Plumbing said:


> Everything these days will kill you eventually, do you have any idea how caustic coke-a-cola is?? The good news is you can mix it with the proper amount of whiskey it will negate all harmful effects!


That is a horrible thing to do to your whiskey. :no:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm just worried about going blind!


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I dunno if Sewer gas is genuinely harmful. 

I mean, I let sewer gas out all the time and my wife is still alive.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Tounces said:


> I dunno if Sewer gas is genuinely harmful. I mean, I let sewer gas out all the time and my wife is still alive.


 yes well methane is emitted from feces and if it sits for a bit the gas coming off can be deadly

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> That is a horrible thing to do to your whiskey. :no:


I agree


----------

